# Hedgehog Food Mix



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm preparing for getting a hedgehog next month and am deciding on what food mix to feed my new addition. Since kibble size and hardness seems to keep cropping up as a concern even with cat foods, I decided that it would be more foolproof to just crush whatever I get into hedgie-sized pieces when it's feeding time, since they don't eat that much anyways. I read that if you do this, then there's really no reason to prefer cat food over dog food, and that dog food may even be better due to having an omnivore profile versus the cat food's carnivore profile.

So what I'm thinking of doing right now is mixing Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck dry cat food:
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/product.aspx?ProductId=88

And Canidae All Life Stages Formula dog food:
http://www.canidae.com/dogs/life-stages/dry/all-life-stages

I like the Canidae because it has multiple protein sources and doesn't seem to have bad ingredients. My calculations show the mix as having:

30% Protein
14.72% Fat
4.44% Fiber

On a Dry Matter Basis.

I mostly just wanted to check in that there were no problems with the Canidae, since it's not mentioned anywhere, due to it being a dog food, which is less popular due to kibble size.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, there's no problems with Canidae! Like you said, dog foods just aren't mentioned much on here at all due to the large size. Most people stick with cat food, but there's definitely no other reason than size not to use dog foods if you're planning to crush. Sounds like a good mix!


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

